# Planted 75 Gallon



## maknwar

Here is my 75 gallon tank with about 25 tetras. Not sure if I am going to add a P yet.

The algae on the driftwood looks cool but is unintentional. So I just keep it there. Got 4X55 AH Supply lights, with black flourite. 5 pound co2 tank pumping in only when lights are on. Some algae is building up because of the crappy needle valve I have.


----------



## l2ob

looks good. maknwar. if you ever have any clippings you want to ship let me know please.

im in the process of setting up a 75 planted, though no c02 for now.

you dosing anything else besides c02?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Looks good!
Get the excess algea out of there every chance you get. 
You don't want it getting out of control.. Best thing is to try and find out what is causing the bit of algea, and trying to eliminate it.
When you have a bunch of Limnophila sp. 'mini', I'll take some, oh and the Eriocaulon cinerum as well








Do you know how to propogate the Erio?


----------



## maknwar

DiPpY eGgS said:


> looks good. maknwar. if you ever have any clippings you want to ship let me know please.
> 
> im in the process of setting up a 75 planted, though no c02 for now.
> 
> you dosing anything else besides c02?


I dose nitrates and potassium. Some excel every once and a while. I can let go of some hygro sunset here in a couple of weeks, let me know if you want them.


----------



## ryanimpreza

what is the 3 pic of. what type of plant.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

ryanimpreza said:


> what is the 3 pic of. what type of plant.


Eriocaulon cinerum.

Right, you just uproot them, and cut them sort of in half--you will see where it starts to make a new plant. You could probably rip it in half, depending on how far down the road the other plant is.

Just be sure to get your tank between 30-45ppm CO2.


----------



## maknwar

Dippy is right, its Eriocaulon cinerum. I have two of those and one Eriocaulon sp Thailand.

Getting the co2 to 30-45 ppm is why I think I am getting the algae. I think I am going to get a better needle valve and see if I cant get a consistent co2 output.

oh yea, you cant see very well, but I have a mix of HC and marsilea minuta growing in the foreground. I didnt think the HC was doing well so I replaced it with the marsilea minuta. Now the HC is taking off.


----------



## maknwar

updated pics!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Lots of growth going on in there. Looks good


----------



## MiGsTeR

Hey, tank looks awesome!


----------



## Sheppard

Great looking tank!! I noticed in the pic showing your co2 tank there is a big white pvc tube looking thing..what is it?
Diffuser? If it is want to shed some light on how you made it :laugh:


----------



## maknwar

Its a reactor. Water flows through it and co2 is injected in the side. They both mix before going into the tank.

Got the plans from Rex Grigg http://www.rexgrigg.com/diy-reactor.htm


----------



## MiGsTeR

Maknwar, wahts those little plants that covers up the ground?


----------



## maknwar

combo between marsilea minuta and HC. Looks like crap but I am too lazy to redo it. Someday I will get to it, and just have HC as a foreground.

To be honest, I let the tank get out of control. The algae is mainly from lack of co2, and maintenance. I need to take care of it better.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I'm telling you, the maintenence is the hardest thing about a planted aquarium.

That is why I went with lower light this time. It's working out great for me.


----------



## maknwar

Yea, it seems like once you forget to do something by the time you remember your already screwed. Growth is so fast, and algae can appear in a day.


----------



## Nick G

awesome tank makn.


----------



## maknwar

Thanks!


----------



## ICEE

looks good makn. nice job


----------



## Trigga

awesome!


----------



## maknwar

Updated pics, and messing with my crappy digi camera.

View attachment 177533


View attachment 177535


----------



## maknwar

Those are a little dark, heres a brighter one.

View attachment 177536


----------



## lo4life

Damn that looks nice!!


----------



## ryanimpreza

sue---weeeeeeeeee f-in great job man one of the best for sure.

anyone getting rid of Eriocaulon cinerum. or should I say selling.


----------



## maknwar

Thanks for the comments


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Looks great makinwar

That wendtii is hysterically huge lol


----------



## maknwar

Yea I know. Cant decide what to do with it, cause in another month its going to be growing into the light.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Well, let me suggest to you..

When you uproot it, take some precautions, and it will cut back on problems.

Turn off your filters, and for best results, siphon as much of the junk that comes out as possible while you are uprooting.
Do that with every plant that you uproot, and it will save you headache.

Then clean your filters mechanical media a day later, and then a week later. It seems like a lot, but trust me, it keeps the ammonia down, and it keeps a lot of detritus from settling on your plants leaves and has some other advantages too


----------



## Soul Assassin

amazing tank and your plants are growing like mad, the maintenence is a bitch but the results are priceless.....


----------



## jharrison

Are you running that co2 reactor on your intake of your XP? Can we get a couple more pictures?


----------



## Avatar~God

Very nice tank man, where did you buy the eriocaulon cinerum from?


----------



## His Majesty

Thats an amazing lookin tank

great job well done


----------



## maknwar

Avatar~God said:


> Very nice tank man, where did you buy the eriocaulon cinerum from?


From private sellers. Sold my erio 'china' and thailand. Thought I was going to sell the tank, but now I have erio 'japan' and should get Australia red and goias tomorrow.


----------



## maknwar

Here is my tank. Everything is redone, and getting some more erio's tomorrow. Its only been going for about 2-3 weeks now, Enjoy!!!

Put my rhom in there after my gold spilo jumped out of a 1" slit in the back. I guess he really didnt want to live. RIP.

















































































My rhom


----------



## Avatar~God

Looks good man, In a month or so that tank will be really nice after going through some of your old posts seems your plants dont stop growing haha.


----------



## His Majesty

looking good. your rhom is gonna be very happy
tank should look real good when it starts to fill out


----------



## maknwar

thanks for the comments. I hope that it looks good, and I am trying to keep it simple this time.


----------



## harsh69100

nice job maknwar!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Sorry to hear about your spilo..

What happened to all your other plants? I love that E tenellus micro too.

Let me know if you got some plants fer sale lol


----------



## maknwar

I can let go of some E tenellus micro here in a month or so, its beginning to grow like crazy. As for the erio's, that might be a little longer. I need to find out how to cut them right so I can sell some.

got rid of all the other plants, cause I wanted something else. You should know how that goes.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Yep, I know lol

As for cultivating Erio's, they grow sort of like Blyxa japonica in a way. 
You uproot them, and then you will see how they kind of grow new plants right next to the origional, so you sort of have to gently work them apart from one another.


----------



## maknwar

After they get settled in and growing bigger, I will let you know. Some of these erios cost A LOT of money. Trying to get my hands on one that is super rare, but people dont like to sell things like that too much.


----------



## Trigga

tank looks awesome makn


----------



## maknwar

Thanks Trigga.


----------



## maknwar

updated pics. Just messing with the camera. Showing off my Erios, plus getting some new ones wednesday.


----------



## ryanimpreza

looking really good man. I am rescaping mine, I am going complete ground cover as it looks like you are.


----------



## maknwar

Right after a water change.


----------



## Trigga

Damn I wish I could do that.


----------



## roccov12345

Real nice, I like the simplicity of it. Who said all green doesn't look great..?


----------



## maknwar

Thanks guys, it filled in quite nicely.


----------



## Sacrifice

Wow your tank looks amazing, great job!!!


----------



## His Majesty

tank is looks really good. nice job


----------



## maknwar

Havent posted an update for a while, so here is the latest shot of my tank. What ya think?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Damn, that's quite the overhaul... Got any closeups? Those look like huge mounds of needle leaf.


----------



## maknwar

I will have to get some better pics, those were from my iphone.


----------



## Sacrifice

Sexy just pure Sexy!!!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

maknwar said:


> I will have to get some better pics, those were from my iphone.


Sounds good, can't wait to see em.


----------



## BRUNER247

Damn that setups beautiful!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

best scape yet


----------



## Ba20

id like to know more about your lighting schedule


----------



## maknwar

Ba20 said:


> id like to know more about your lighting schedule


I have a fixture that holds 4 bulbs, T5HO, and I only use 2 of the bulbs. Using all 4 is just way too bright. The lights are on for 8 hours per day, nothing special. I would like to try the midday burst, but just dont think I need it.


----------

